# Hello everyone!! Agility Vizsla here :)



## miha

HI from Slovenia!!

My name is Miha. I have a 3 year old vizsla Dara and a year old border collie Ivy. The vizsla is my first dog and I didn`t know what I was getting myself into with this breed  the border collie is easier to handle as a puppy 

We train and compete in agility, we also do frisbee and canicross, but that we do just for fun. 


Here are some photos


----------



## harrigab

welcome aboard miha


----------



## R E McCraith

good 2 haVe you with us - always remember - work is FUN 4 a V - their mind and body r 1 - if U creat a couch potatoe V - he will eat your couch !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## einspänner

Fantastic shots! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mswhipple

Welcome to the forums, miha... Great photos!! ;D ;D


----------



## miha

Thanks everyone 

Hehe tell me about a couch potatoe. After the paw injury in September she will have spent about 5 months on a couch. First we thought she only has a twisted finger. Later we found out she has ligament damage. After about 3 months of rest, she ran after a rabbit and tore apart the ligament in her finger. We had to amputate that finger. The good thing is that she will be ok in a month now 


Here is a video of one of our last agility trainings before the injury. After a lot of hard work to get her to stop on the dog walk, and entrances to slalom, she missed a lot of them. I just hope she didn`t forget all that now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WRG_d4Epm0


Have a lot of photos, here are some more


----------



## Watson

Dara and Ivy are both beauties! 

Thanks for sharing some pics, must be so much fun watching her compete!


----------



## texasred

Love the pictures. It looks like she is looking for her next cue, while still in the air in some of them.


----------



## einspänner

wow, awesome video! Just curious, I know you said your V was harder to train, but is your border collie clearly the better agility dog? Border collies are definitely the go to agility dog. Do herding instincts translate better to an obstacle course than do hunting/pointing instincts?


----------



## miha

Yes BCs are the better agility dogs. But you must get one from a good litter. There are also slow ones. There are almost only BCs here on agility competitions. A BC always gives 110%. And they always want to please you. They are also smarter, an example I teach a lot of tricks, my V is almost 3 years old and my BC almost 1 and my BC knows more tricks 

V are also prered to work, but not to the same level as a BC. When my V was younger she used to smell the ground rather than run agility on a competiton with me. If there would be an animal she would run after it  There is a competition next to a river, and she runs to the fence and wants to go in the water. A BC doesn`t do that. My BC has very little herding instincts, some BCs herd cars, toys, people..., but my doesn`t 

But my V is also an impressive agility dog, she is fast, I think it is also because she is so small, she has only 17kg and that is better for agility. There is another V on our agility competitions, but he is a lot bigger and slower.


----------



## miha

Hello!

Today was our first agility competition after the injury and it went great 

Here is a video of the competition 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_bBsuId_EY

And a video of our training 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVwHrJPUZm8


----------



## tknafox2

Hello Miha and welcome!!
I read your synopsis of BC vs V in the agility arena, I think the Vizsla is relatively new to the agility game, brought in because of their energy, speed and dexterity... The BC has basic instincts that naturally make it excel in this arena... 
If you really want to see your vizsla's full potential... give it a bird!!!
The Vizsla is proving to be a formidable competitor in " Agility games" Because owners that "Don't hunt" are looking for outlets for their dogs energy that is satisfying to both "Owner & Pet" ... Like Running, mountain biking, etc. People really want to include their Pet in the things they enjoy. Competition is a MAJOR drive for humans... this means that Humans will find competitions for...themselves, kids and pets... It is something we ALL love and seek out. 

You are a trailblazer in your field...


----------



## miha

Hello! 

Did not post here for a long time  Dara is A3 now, that is the highest level in agility you can have in Slovenia  
I got another dog now also, so now I have two border collies and a vizsla 

Two videos from competitions from Dara  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJXGZ5TbSkc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-jtPNZuXC8


My youngest dog just finished agility foundations in Silvia Trkman`s class.

So now I need a bit of help from you  If you could open the link below and click like under my video/post, that is on first page second video, my username is Miha Primožič and the dog is DICE  The winner with the most likes gets a free online class with her. Thanks 

http://www.lolabuland.com/graduation-page/foundations-august-2015/comment-page-1/#comments


----------

